# So upset....I think my son may be allergic



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

To our new puppy, Zoe. When we would go to the breeder, my son would have a reaction....red puffy eyes and hives on his face. We thought it was something growing in her area that was getting to him, because my husband and I had a much lesser reaction to going there ( just a little itchy, scratchy throat) . Yesterday, we saw that one of his eyes was runny and puffy and a little red. He also had hives on his arms and trunk. so, I gave her a bath. The rest of the evening, there was no reaction, so I figured it was just pollen or something in her coat that he reacted to.

But today, he's got hives on his face, arms and chest. He is breathing ok, and his eyes are fine today, it's just these red splotches with a little light colored raised bump in the middle.

I am so scared that this won't be manageable and we'll have to give her back! We all adore her, and I am getting more attached by the second. I can hardly even wrap my brain around sending her back to the breeder, but of course, we can't let my son suffer, if there is no hope of him getting accustomed to whatever is causing it.  . 

Poodles are supposed to be good for allergy sufferers,right?? I really can not believe this is happening. 

Thanks for letting me get this out. I have a call into the breeder as well. And, I am hoping someone knowledgeable about this kind of situation on here will have some insight and maybe even something hopeful for us. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this. 

Laura


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

When we brought Bobbi home I started sneezing and my eyes were burning a lot.. I too started to worry.After about 5 days it all cleared up and I was fine,then my wife after a month started getting hives so did my son.After about a week they too cleared up.Our bodies natural defense system kicks in and adjusts.. with most people it's like that for the unfortunate few it doesn't work out..hope your son's hives go away.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that. That gives me hope! Maybe he'll just adjust. I can hope and pray that he will! This son is allergy prone....always has been. I gave him Gerber strawberry flavored snacks when he was about 10 months old. He got hives. The first time I set him in the grass he was covered with hives. Now, he has no reaction to strawberries or grass. So.....maybe his body will just adjust to this, too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My husband was allergic to cats. I had cats. He told me not to get rid of them. He is no longer allergic to cats. 

Still, your son may or may not be allergic to your new puppy. Poodles do not have dander the way other dogs do and they are recommended for allergy sufferers. Before you take your new puppy back, I would wait a few weeks. His symptoms could be totally unrelated to your pup at all. Of course if your son is ill, take him to be checked. Honestly, unless it is severe, the best thing to do is allow him to acclimate. Desensitization is the best way to get rid of allergies. At least, that is what my husbands allergy doctor told him. Like I said, the cat sleeps on the bed and he no longer has any reaction to her at all! If there are no respiratory symptoms and your son has a history of allergies, it could be your boys bodies way of adjusting. I used to get hives from the sun. I live in SoCal. By the time I was an adult I no longer got hives from the sun.

Another instance, A work friends husband brought a lab home. She broke out in rashes. This went of for about 5 months. She didn't want her husband to have to get rid of his dog. After about 6 months, no more rashes. She has the dog bathed frequently now, but he is also a lab.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks,Outwest  ! I will for sure not do anything hasty. We'll definitely wait as long as possible, and maybe take him to an allergist. I think it's important, though to at least let the breeder know what's going on. 

As you know,my husband will be out of the Country for a week, and so I won't be able to get my son to the dr. Till he gets back. But,maybe by then, the hives and eye irritation will go away? It sure is encouraging to hear your stories.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

You can try wiping her down with anti allergen wipes for dogs (sold at most pet stores). I find they work wonders at removing any pollen, grass other dogs hair etc that gets stuck to Ralph. My Hubby is allergic to everything but he is able to cope just fine with Ralph in the house. 99% of the time it is something (non Ralph) that has been tracked in via Ralph's Poodle suit.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh no, please give it a few weeks. We all love Zoe! When I brought the puppies home 2 years ago and showed my sister (who has asthma), she had a reaction that she had to use her inhaler. It was the new puppy fur that did it. It took a few months, but she eventually got used to the girls and no problems whatsoever now. Praying that your son is going to be ok. Sylvia


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you so much, Sylvia, that is an encouraging story. And thanks for your prayers, too  .


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Something like this happened to me when I was a kid and I got my first dog. We got a Boston Terrier. The first night home, I had hives, eyes red, watery, swollen. I was miserable. We were not able to keep him.

A few years later, when I was 10, we got a standard poodle. My allergies to him were much less severe than with the Boston Terrier. More subtle allergies...not so bad as to make you miserable, subtle enough that you don't even realize it's not normal to have these symptoms. (I can't imagine what being allergy free would be like!!)

Chronic allergic conjunctivitis (meaning I use a lot of eye drops every day), frequent sinusitis, etc. These were symptoms I already had a little bit ofbecause I am allergic to _everything!!_ (trees, grass, dogs, cats, dust, etc.) Living with a poodle certainly made my symptoms worse, though, pushing me to my threshold, when I was a kid and I did have to start taking lots of allergy meds. But I loved that dog so much, it was worth it, and the meds help so that I really only have to deal with the itchy eyes when I wake up in the morning, etc.

Now I do seem to have developed a bit of a tolerance. Or, maybe I've just gotten used to having allergies. Or maybe Zyrtec is just really that great. When I just lived with one dog, my allergies were about how they are now. Then, when we added Millie to the pack, suddenly I had allergy overload. It took several months before my allergies returned to how they were when I lived with just one dog. Same thing happened again when I added Tiger to the family. WHOA allergies for a few months...but now, I am back to normal. I do think there is an adjustment time.

I think the big thing is, making sure it's fair to your son, which is I know exactly what you are worried about from reading your post. It's hard...because it's one thing as an adult to decide that you love dogs enough that it's worth it to take Zyrtec every day and have occasional itchy eyes. It's another for a child to not be able to make that choice, or even know how to make that choice.

I am terrified that my kids will be allergic to my poodles. I have 2 poodles now, and plan to add a 3rd, I'd love to start my own line, breeding just every few years. But what if my kids are allergic? I just pray they will not be.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> My husband was allergic to cats. I had cats. He told me not to get rid of them. He is no longer allergic to cats.
> 
> Still, your son may or may not be allergic to your new puppy. Poodles do not have dander the way other dogs do and they are recommended for allergy sufferers. Before you take your new puppy back, I would wait a few weeks. His symptoms could be totally unrelated to your pup at all. Of course if your son is ill, take him to be checked. Honestly, unless it is severe, the best thing to do is allow him to acclimate. Desensitization is the best way to get rid of allergies. At least, that is what my husbands allergy doctor told him. Like I said, the cat sleeps on the bed and he no longer has any reaction to her at all! If there are no respiratory symptoms and your son has a history of allergies, it could be your boys bodies way of adjusting. I used to get hives from the sun. I live in SoCal. By the time I was an adult I no longer got hives from the sun.
> 
> Another instance, A work friends husband brought a lab home. She broke out in rashes. This went of for about 5 months. She didn't want her husband to have to get rid of his dog. After about 6 months, no more rashes. She has the dog bathed frequently now, but he is also a lab.


Studies _have_ shown that poodles have and spread dander throughout the house identically to shedding breeds. In one study (that I know has been posted on this forum a bajillion times) there was no difference in the amount of dander found in a house with poodles vs. shedding breeds.

That is a lovely story about your husband not being allergic to cats now that he lives with them, but it's not necessarily the case for everyone. If I am in a house with cats...I usually have to use a rescue inhaler. My sister, exposed to cats for just a little while, almost died from such a severe asthma attack and ended up living in an oxygen bubble type room in the hospital for an extended time.

It is true, that for more mild allergies, exposure and desensitization can work. Though, as my allergist has explained to me, this desensitization will go away if the allergy sufferer is removed from the allergen for awhile. For example, if your husband had to travel abroad for a year for work, and then returned to the house with the cat, likely he'd have to go through the whole desensitization thing again. (This happened to me with the poodle when I moved to California and to Chicago before coming back home for good).

I am not trying to be negative. I have horrendous allergies and live happily with multiple poodles. Having seen just how severe allergies can be, though, especially with severe allergy induced asthma...I would definitely just proceed with caution. Does your son have other allergies? If so, work on controlling exposure to other allergens (HEPA air purifier, mite proof bed and pillow covers, etc.). Give it some time...


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

CharismaticMillie;
I think the big thing is said:


> CM, thanks for your posts. I am sorry that you have suffered so much with allergies. I hope your kids manage to escape all that! My boys love animals like I do, so it will be hard on them if we can't keep her. But, you are absolutely right. Only an adult can really make a decision about whether it's worth it to medicate themselves on a regular basis to be able to have a pet.
> 
> I did have to give him allergy medicine tonight before bed. I hate that I had to put that stuff in his system! His eyes were puffing up and he was getting really congested. The more he plays with her, and the closer he gets his face to her fur, the worse it gets. I wanted to be sure he'd be able to breathe o.k. tonight. My husband and I talked about it, and we want to give it a a try and see if his system doesn't acclimate. Poor baby! Even though he's miserable, he still wanted to snuggle with her. He was so sad when we had to tell him to stay away from her for the rest of the evening  .
> 
> Prayers and good thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I hope things work out for you guys. If he develops breathing issues, that can be more serious than some hives and a runny nose. Maybe you should have him not play with her for a few days and see how it goes. You can explain it to him about letting his body get used to her. Talk to his doctor, too, although the doctor will say remove the allergen. Doctors have a way of wanting to cure issues instantly instead of letting nature help. That is not always the best thing to do, but some allergies can be worse like CM's family history. If his lips are swelling up, that isn't good. 

I am thinking good thoughts for all of you! I am sure you will all do what is right for your family.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I hope your son is just having a temporary reaction and becomes accustomed to the new environment of having a dog in the family. This type of story is why it drives me nuts to read time after time about poodles (and even more often, any other breed mixed with a poodle) being touted as hypoallergenic.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

This is just a thought, but I know people can not be allergic to hair/dander and be quite allergic to the proteins in the saliva. I have never been allergic to dogs, but when my spoo was a mouthy pup I would get red, raised marks anywhere she mouthed. No sneezing, wheezing, watery eyes - just the skin reaction. All is well now, but for a few months my hands and ankles were a bit of a mess.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

For the record, I have had allergies my entire life and actually received allergy shots for most of my childhood. Cats are my worst allergen and I had a list a yard long of other allergens.......so, my allergies seem to have gotten worse so thought I would get retested. I have had poodles my entire life and had just gotten Sunny after I lost Jake. Well, lo and behold, I am now officially allergic to Dogs And Cats (only -- nothing else). I told the doctor (a leading allergist in Chicago), "well, I have a poodle, so that can't be what's bothering me," to which she replied, "a poodle is a dog, too, and although you may react less you are still allergic to them. Hmmmmm. So, I have begun a regimen of drops, instead of shots. It is not cheap --- but you should check your insurance. I started June 1st and she said it will be 5 or 6 months before I see any improvement, and the regimen is 2 years. I get a new vial of drops each month. What a drag --- but there's no way I would give up Sunny, nor would I have given up any of my poodles. She said you may react differently with different dogs, and since poodles don't shed, it would be less. She allso said your body can get used to them, too, after time. good luck.[/I][/I]


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

When my son was around 8 yrs. old, he first showed signs of being allergic.

We had always had poodles, but when I first took him over to a friends house that had a samoyed, he broke out with hives, yellow eyes, and a running nose within 5 minutes of being there. I got him home and had him take a shower, and he put on fresh clothes....and all was well....

I found out pretty quick, that he was used to NON -shedding dogs, but could not tolerate shedding dogs....so, we always had non-shedding dogs, and he was fine.

Fast forward 30 yrs., and he has a schnauzer and gets along fine, but if he is around a shedding dog, in an enclosed area, he will react.

I think that he got along fine with poodles, because he had developed an immunity to them. We had them since the day he was born.

Perhaps, your son needs to develop an immunity to your poodle. While, I sure wouldn't want him to suffer.....maybe give it a couple of months, and see if using allergy meds won't help.

A lifetime without a dog to love would be terrible.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife is allergic to anything with fur, cats and rabbits in particular. That's one reason we got a poodle. And she had not one problem with Beau, even if she buried her face in his fur. (You know how it is.) At least, she had no problem until a few months ago, when we think she rubbed her eyes after she let him lick her hands. She had a reaction that night, for sure. Other than that, she's been fine. Give your son time; he might grow out of it.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you washed the puppy?


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Apres Argent said:


> Have you washed the puppy?


Yes, I washed her on Tuesday morning after I noticed my son breaking out in hives. It seemed like for the rest of the day, he was fine, and I thought that did the trick. The next day, after playing with her, it was worse....more hives. I have tried to get him to stay away from her today, but, he just can't help himself ( what kid could? ) , and after about 5 minutes of laying next to her on the couch, he is starting to get the hives again. They go away when he goes up to his room for a while, or goes and plays outside, but then as soon as he's around her again, here it comes! I'm just hoping that after a week or two he'll build up an immunity. 

She has been sleeping with my husband and me, because she wails and won't stop till she's in bed with us, and this morning, I was having a definite allergic reaction, and my husband was, too. I guess it runs in the family! Ours is not a big deal, though. I just feel a little itchy and have to blow my nose a lot  .


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you poor things! Maybe it is because none of you have had dogs, or at least not for a very long time. I do so hope you can hang in there for a bit and see if it doesn't get better. I would never suggest that someone suffer for the sake of an animal, but a lifetime without a pet is so sad. If you can work through it for a few weeks and take things slowly with your son, I do so hope he and all of you can acclimate. sigh. ALLERGIES ARE A SO ANNOYING! My husband has had issues on and off his whole life. 

Are your other two boys okay?


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

My other boys are just fine...no reaction at all. 

I agree with you....a life without animals would be sad! I never imagined we'd be without a family dog once the boys were old enough! My husband looked at me last night and said " does this mean we might never get to have a dog?" Sigh  . 

I am not giving up,though.I talked to her breeder today, and she was very kind. I told her I wanted to wait a week or two and see if the allergies clear up, or at least start to show a lessening intensity. I don't know how smart it is to wait much longer than that, because, if she can't stay with us,then the longer we have her, the harder it will be for her to bond with a new family; and the harder it will be for the boys to part with her. I am still in disbelief that we are having this issue with a poodle!!

Thanks for all your encouragement and suggestions. I really appreciate a place to talk over all of this.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Get your puppy SHAVED down and bathe it every day with gentle dog shampoo. The dog produces dander, but if it's removed daily to an acceptable level it might be OK for your son.

I've had dogs that jumped in the shower with me (hard to keep them out!). It's not as much work as it sounds like.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Shaved all the way down....like as close as her face and feet? 

And, wouldn't it be bad for a dog's skin to get bathed every day? I always heard you don't want to wash them too often for that reason??


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

It's fine if you're not expecting the oils on his coat to protect him from weather or using a detergent-based shampoo.

You can use baby shampoo diluted 1:4 for now until you can buy a good grooming shampoo (nothing you'd buy in a pet store).

Try Groomer's Edge Dynamic Duo diluted 1:20 (it is labeled for 1:15). You can get it from petedge.com If it doesn't work out I'll buy it from you, OK?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodles are better, but not at all perfect for allergy sufferers. My brother, sister, and nephew cannot even come to my house or my mom's house. :/


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

momofthree said:


> Shaved all the way down....like as close as her face and feet?


I'd ask for #10 all over, including head, ears, tail.  But it will give you the best chance at finding out if it will help your son's allergies. Hair grows fast and you'll figure out how much hair you can keep on him and how often you need to bathe to keep your son comfortable.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Frequent bathing is a good idea. It hasn't even been a week, though. Give it a little time.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok....I will bathe her again tonight. I'll also ask the breeder about shaving her down. She'd have to do it, i guess, since Zoe is only 8 weeks, and so shouldn't be around other dogs at a groomer yet, till she gets her shots.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is always trying to jump in the shower with me. The bath part is easy and if you have her shaved down drying should not be difficult either. I would seek a doctor's opinion. I know they have studies showing farmer's kids rarely have allergies because they get exposed to everything. I do hope it works out for you.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, the more sheltered people are, the more allergies they have. I have read that many times. My husband, and apparently CM to some degree, have acclimatized themselves. There is a balance, though. Some people are highly allergic and it has to be taken seriously. Only momofthree can judge how much is too much. He is her child. 

I am thinking good thoughts for all of you. Having a puppy is hard enough, but worrying about your son is harder. Shaving her down should be simple and quick. She doesn't have to be totally bald. You could leave her with little tiny bracelets and a tiny poofy topknot. It would be cute and take care of much of the issue. Later if your son grows used to her, you could grow it more. Poodle hair always grows. 

PS: I take Bonnie into the shower with me if she needs a bath. Easy as pie.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Poodle Head said:


> This is just a thought, but I know people can not be allergic to hair/dander and be quite allergic to the proteins in the saliva.


Dear Momofthree;
Often puppy saliva is different from adult saliva. 
Is the puppy *licking* you and your son?
Do you own a crate or exercise pen? If not I suggest *you buy one*, (maybe buy both), Keep the receipt and it can be returned if necessary.

If I was in your shoes this is what I would do: Keep *your son away *from the dog for one day or more if needed until there are *no hives*.
On *day two* let him *touch* the puppy but do not let the puppy lick him. 
If no hives on day two then on *day three* you let the *puppy lick your son.
*
If you can establish whether he is allergic to the saliva or the dander it will help you decide how to proceed.
If it is the poodle/puppy saliva your son is allergic to then you can teach the puppy a no lick command.

Good luck in this situation.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you ever had an indoor pet before (as in indoors with your son)? I think some people don't realize the amount of natural allergens that a dog can bring into the house from outdoors. They stir up things on the ground that you wouldn't normally come into such close contact with, they carry pollen on their hair that wouldn't normally touch skin, etc. This could be exacerbating the issue, and keeping her in a short clip and bathed regularly should help with that. Also, if she's in a short clip, you can keep her wiped down (wiping down coat and paws with a warm, wet cloth) when coming in from outdoors. 

Definitely agree with the licking thing. I'm allergic to dogs and every other creature known to man, along with being allergic to all of the molds they can test for, dust mites, cockroaches, and several trees that are common to my area, including pine trees (and I live in GA!). Like CM, I don't know what it's like to not have allergy symptoms, and I have decided to stop taking allergy medication after a lifetime of being on it. I do not have contact allergies to my poodles on a daily basis. However, if they play with other non-poodle dogs, I will react to them (hives and welts). If I bring a new poodle into the house, I will react to it for a while. For example, I broke out in hives after my initial greeting with Sookie when she returned to me from guide dog training. Now, she sleeps in bed with me every night. BUT, if any of them lick me, or if any dog licks me, I will break out in hives. 

Good luck. I hope he becomes tolerant of her.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My husband is allergic to dogs (cats too, which for him is a far worse allergy than dogs). He reacts to most dogs with itchy, watery eyes, sneezing and wheezing. 

He reacted to our poodle puppy for the first few months, he had to use his inhaler at times. We did not let the puppy sleep in the bed, and tried to keep him from licking my husband. Hubby always washed his hands after playing with him and did not put his face near the puppy. He acclimated to the dog over time and now the poodle can sleep in our bed and even lick him on the face (!) and hubby is fine. I never would have envisioned that happening to be honest. I do bath the dog once every two weeks (some times more frequently) to keep the 

However, your son's allergies sound more severe with the hives and all. I don't want to give false hope, but did want to share my experience. I would recommend frequent bathing of the puppy (at least once a week), keep the puppy out of your son's bedroom (make that a clean space and maybe use a HEPA filter in there) and encourage your son to wash his hands after playing with the puppy, not to touch his face after touching the puppy and not putting his face in the puppy's hair.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for your post, Rayah  . Good info. ! To answer, yes, we do have both an ex pen and a crate. She is just now getting to where she can be in them without flipping out....and she still does when we leave the room and she is confined. I am hoping with each day, she will get used to it more and more, and we can get some things done with her in a safe place. My son is sitting at the kitchen table right next to the ex pen right now. He is not showing any signs of a reaction yet today, but he hasn't really been playing with her or touching her yet....been trying to keep them a bit seperate. I did bathe her last night with baby shampoo ( thanks for that suggestion,Tortoise) . 

About the saliva thing....you guys are probably going to think I'm crazy, but I did a little experiment two days ago. She's not a " licker" at all, so to see if it was her saliva he was allergic to, I swabbed the inside of her mouth with my finger and then put the dog spit on my boy's skin. I didn't see much of a reaction to that....and you'd think I would have, if that was the problem. But, if he touches her fur and then rubs his eyes, he's a mess. Or, if the dog sits with the fur touching his legs, or, if she sits on his lap, he starts getting hives almost immediately. So, it's either the dander or something she's tracking in. I will keep giving her frequent baths and see if I can determine which one of the two it might be.







Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Dear Momofthree;
> Often puppy saliva is different from adult saliva.
> Is the puppy *licking* you and your son?
> Do you own a crate or exercise pen? If not I suggest *you buy one*, (maybe buy both), Keep the receipt and it can be returned if necessary.
> ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The three potential triggers for allergies for those allergic to dogs are:

dander
saliva
urine

I have found that urine is the #1 worst offender for me. Sounds weird, but I know this because I have a boy who pees all over his legs. The urine smell makes me sneeze from the minute he enters the house after going out to potty. Same with potty accidents, etc. So make sure you clean up any urine messes right away and thoroughly. Also make sure pup is not peeing on himself.

Saliva and dander both bother me a little...but not as bad as that darn urine!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Try Groomer's Edge Dynamic Duo diluted 1:20 (it is labeled for 1:15). You can get it from petedge.com


Tort, is this shampoo ok to weekly-bathe the dog that is not shaved down? I used to bathe Charlie once a week but then he gets itchy. The vet suggests twice a month bathing only. However, if the shampoo is the problem, then I can buy the one your recommend above for weekly bathing. Please advise.


----------



## louise (Nov 29, 2011)

I am allergic to cats and most dogs, except, fortunately, my standard poodles. I do notice, however if my allergies have been activated by another source, the dog may irritate me. Also, I do need to keep my dog bathed and clean. Make sure your home is free from other allergens, bathe the dog and hope for the best.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not allergic to my poodles, but I am allergic to the allergens they bring in from outside if they have been romping through the bushes. Keeping your house as clean as possible, brushing or petting a lot right before they come back inside, bath every other week, air purifier, and if you have central air, get good quality filters and change them often...all may help if it is outdoor allergies rather than dog allergies. It may be the dog your son is reacting to, but perhaps he is just not used to all the outdoor allergens being IN the house. Maybe do some allergy testing to be sure?


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

I am thinking we may take him in for some allergy tests. Maybe I'll get the tests, too, because weirdly,I have been reacting more and more. I don't think I should have her in bed with me. I wake up with a scratchy, itchy throat....sort of feels like there is fuzz growing in there or something! It's affecting my eyes, too. Son is having less hives, but Last night, he rubbed his eyes after playing with her and reacted big time! Eyes and nose were just really inflamed, poor guy. He wasn't coping well, and I ended up giving him children's allergy medicine again. 

I haven't had a pet of any kind since I've had the boys, but strangely, before I had kids I had two dogs. One was a poodle mix and the other was a mini poodle. I never had a reaction to either one of them, and always slept with both of them. Why would I react to this dog, and never another dog in my life???


----------



## louise (Nov 29, 2011)

My allergies all developed after I was pregant with my son. Before that, I had cats and all kinds of dogs. Now, I cannot be anywhere a cat has been without a deadly reaction. I cannot touch other dogs without breaking out in hives or be in an enclosed place with them. No trouble with my spoo, though.


----------

